# REO Group Shot



## Silver (27/8/14)

Hi all fellow Reonauts

For those of you coming to the JHB vape meet on Saturday, I'd like to suggest we do a Reo group shot

I think it will be the largest collection of REOs in one place to date in SA

I am happy to take the photos myself, but I suggest perhaps one other person also takes a few pics just in case.

The challenge will be to find the right time to ask everyone to put their Reos on a table in a spot that makes for a good photo. And then for everyone to do it. I will scout around when I arrive for a suitable spot. Then when everyone has arrived and most of the Reos are there, keep a lookout for someone (or myself) asking Reonauts to come pose their Reos for a photo. I may also need someone to help me with the rounding up of folk for the photo.

Reo Group photo - here we come

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

Great idea Hi Ho... I'm so down for that! Will be a brilliant shot and no doubt be really appreciated by Robert O' Neil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/14)

I nominate @devdev to be your fellow gatherer  Awesome idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (27/8/14)

Thats a good idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/14)

Awesome idea @Silver  

I don't mind helping you round up the Reonauts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (27/8/14)

great idea i will be there with my reo family and also welcoming a new member!


----------



## Andre (27/8/14)

Super Silver initiative. Cannot wait to see the pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/8/14)

Yesterday's JHB Vape Meet #5 was fantastic.

Making it that bit more special was the number of Reonauts and Reos present - in all shapes and sizes.

I present you with the *Reo Group Shot* - Jhb Vape Meet 30 Aug 2014




*25 Reos* in total
- 3 Woodvils (back right)
- 3 Metal Minis
- 19 Metal Grands

Impressive indeed. A fairly wide variety of finishes, colours, SL versions, atties and drip tips.
One thing common though (and not seen in the photo) was smiling faces on all the Reonauts 
Well done to all who took part.





Next time, let's aim for 50!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Yiannaki (31/8/14)

Silver said:


> Yesterday's JHB Vape Meet #5 was fantastic.
> 
> Making it that bit more special was the number of Reonauts and Reos present - in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...


Such beautiful pics of all the reos hanging out together 

I'm sure Rob from Reosmods would love to see this!

@Silver a job well done for being the mastermind behind this picture. I think it really turned out great!

I'm still trying to recover from the panic attack I had when I couldn't find katy and Eva


----------



## ET (31/8/14)

hey easy now not that impressive, half of those are just rob's alone 
kidding, awesome group pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/8/14)

ET said:


> hey easy now not that impressive, half of those are just rob's alone
> kidding, awesome group pic


 
Actually, I think only 3 or 4 on the table were Rob's.
Captain America and two of the woodvils, I think.

There were a few people with two Reos but overall, I'd estimate about 12 Reonauts put down their Reos.

And I only realised afterward that a few Reos were missing. Some people had gone home early.

Next time we will aim for a bigger group shot...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (31/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm still trying to recover from the panic attack I had when I couldn't find katy and Eva


 
I had your back! Would never allow some to nick a Reo that I could have actually nicked for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (31/8/14)

Sorry I missed the group photo. 

Was bleak when I was summoned at such short notice. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (31/8/14)

I must say that i spoke to lots of ppl with reos there and also lots of future reonauts 2!! was great to see the Reo Brand very strong there!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (31/8/14)

@Silver... i have to blame you for..... buying a Reo tonight! Will have it on my return to Germany.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## devdev (31/8/14)

Tom said:


> @Silver... i have to blame you for..... buying a Reo tonight! Will have it on my return to Germany.


 
You won't even miss your vanilla once you have the Reo by your side 

Just make your life simpler and buy two now. Will save you the hassle for later

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom (31/8/14)

Just bought a vanilla copper as well. Need choices. But we will see how it goes. Wanted to go back to the mech mods anyway. The Reo will replace the Hana as my travelling device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

Tom said:


> @Silver... i have to blame you for..... buying a Reo tonight! Will have it on my return to Germany.



Congrats @Tom ! 
Am so glad for you. I really hope you going to enjoy the Reo as much as I do
You must post some pics when you get it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (1/9/14)

WOW at all those Reo's haha  

looks hot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

I have posted this group shot photo on the Reosmods section on ECF
I also emailed a few pics to the modmaster himself - Robert O' Neil

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

Silver said:


> I have posted this group shot photo on the Reosmods section on ECF
> I also emailed a few pics to the modmaster himself - Robert O' Neil


 
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-family-photos-storage-ideas-part-ii-442.html
Post [HASHTAG]#4414[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (2/9/14)

Tom said:


> @Silver... i have to blame you for..... buying a Reo tonight! Will have it on my return to Germany.


 
Awesome. Congrats, and do tell us about it once you have in hand and tried. Presume you will register your Reo household on ECF in the Reo Roll Call thread? And will you register as a Germany household or a South African household? Better be the latter...or we might never talk to you again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom (2/9/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome. Congrats, and do tell us about it once you have in hand and tried. Presume you will register your Reo household on ECF in the Reo Roll Call thread? And will you register as a Germany household or a South African household? Better be the latter...or we might never talk to you again.


Lol

I actually thought about that yesterday. still more of a SA vaper tho 


Andre said:


> Awesome. Congrats, and do tell us about it once you have in hand and tried. Presume you will register your Reo household on ECF in the Reo Roll Call thread? And will you register as a Germany household or a South African household? Better be the latter...or we might never talk to you again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

